# New Hotshot CAI



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok peeps, Im planning on buying the new stainless steel design Hotshot CAI very soon for my 94 B13 1.6 Liter but I also see that they have a short ram intake available at there website. Quite possibly the short ram looks exactly like the full CAI except that they dont provide the secondary piping that extends the air filter behind the front bumper. I have relocated my optima battery to the trunk for better weight distribution but I want to place the filter somewhere as close behind the front headlight as possible and not behind the front bumper. Now that the battery is out of the way and theres plenty of room to work with do you think its possible to fabricate, cut or redirect the Hotshot CAI into placing the air filter somewhere behind the front headlight? I have a pop charger as well as a custom carbon fiber heat shield for the air filter. I love the quality on the Hotshot CAI but I want the filter to stay under the hood. It still will get plenty of fresh air from the front especially with the heatshield. I see either short ram or full CAI systems for our cars, just wish they gave those of us that have relocated their batteries options to keep it under the hood. Think its possible to cut and reweld the CAI the way I want? If so help me out peeps what would I need to do?


----------



## oneSIX (Mar 19, 2004)

get the short ram. from what i've heard the SR has a better tone and not a whole lot less power gains. when you're at the strip you can just remove your headlight to get more air flow.

kent


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

acutally the short ram does nothing but suck in hot air...so yes, the power gains are significantly less.

get the CAI. there's a reason it costs more...........................................................














it makes more power.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

remember, typically, youll get 1% more hp from every 10 degrees lower the intake temp is...and in the 1.6, thats about a lil more than 1 hp for every 10 deg. cooler











it makes more power.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

actually its more like .8 or something like that........lol


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

what place sells the hotshot cai the cheapest?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

p-tuning.com


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

222 @ ptuning.com

204 @ http://store.dragracing.com/default.asp - shipping included


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.jgycustoms.com is good too 204


----------

